# Raw comment



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Rayah and Bethany get raw in the morning and home cooked at night, were officially off the kibble hallelujah! 
Yes we break it up too the patties also because they tend to drag it around out of their bowl. 
We feed horse meat with no grains, as for plant matter it doesn't mention any of that on our box but we feed Karnivor and it's made here in Quebec
Some people that feed raw believe in giving veggies too, some don't and believe dogs are strickly carnivores and should only eat meat. It is your choice, we don't give veggies with their raw.

AND yes! They do have much smaller poop and much less! As well as they cut down the intake in water alot because of all the moisture they are getting from their food.

Hope this helps! Welcome to the world of raw!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed some veg sometimes, depending on what I have available. I steam it lightly and puree it - it does them no harm, and may do them some good. Poppy quite likes it, Sophy prefers meat without veg, so I don't overdo it. They get raw tripe regularly, and I reckon that more or less covers their greens. I have noticed that they are far less intensive about grabbing every bit of sheep and rabbit poo (natural digestible veg) they can find since I shifted them to raw and home cooked!


----------

